# Vision help



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,
What type/brand of headband type magnifier would help in detailing N scale rolling stock?


----------



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

*vision help*

I found several types at Hobby Lobby. The one I selected had
three separate interchangable lens of different magnifications.
Good lighting is most important to make your investment useful.
hunterwj


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I got the Optivisor set with multiple lenses and equipped it with the Quasar LED Lighting System.

Available on Amazon.

Frederick


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I found a set of adjustable eyeglasses on Amazon. You can dial in the magnification needed on the fly.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Optivisor*



Jimbooregon said:


> Hi all,
> What type/brand of headband type magnifier would help in detailing N scale rolling stock?


Jimbooregon;

My trusty Optivisor has served me well for many years. I use it with a #5 lens plate exclusively. I have a #10 and the flip-up loupe attachment, but find either produces TOO MUCH magnification, and sometimes headaches. I have never used the little LED attachment, or felt any need for it, but then my workbench is well lit. I have tried some cheap "optivisor" imitations but none that worked very well. I highly recommend an Optivisor with a #5 lens plate. I've used it to assemble Z-scale couplers, paint N-scale figures, and other vision-challenging tasks with success.

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I already wear reading glasses for close up stuff. I got a pair of clip-on magnifiers to go over those, giving me a +6.5 magnification, which is ample for my needs (maybe too good -- i constantly find myself correcting small painting blemishes that are invisible to the naked eye). Because this arrangement is a little heavy, an off-the-shelf retaining strap holds the classes on (the magnifiers flip up out of the way).

For light, the Black Diamond headlamp that I use for camping works fine.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Perfect timing for this post. Was literally just shopping around for a head visor.


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Great ideas....thanks all!!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a optivisor that I had picked up at Harbor freight, It is not the most well built put for the price it has served me well for the last 5 years of painting 28mm figures and modeling.

Robert


----------

